# Sump critique



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wanted to get your opinion and critique on this sump design I was thinking about. Picture shows ball valve way up but it will be closer to the return pump. There will also be a gate valve in the main drain utilizing the herbie method. Thanks!

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah144/zooz0614/photo-3_zps095dcc91.jpg


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My 2€£¥ 
Consider a filter sock on your drain line. It will take large particulate out before the skimmer and saves cleaning skimmer pump.

Maybe move ato to in front of return pump? If you don't have room on the side. You are going to need to fill the ato, and so that's the area you will access the most and right now it's at the back behind the skimmer.

Leave more room than you expect for wiring. Everything seems to come w a transformer these days and they take up space.

If you need a reactor, do you have a place to put it?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You are not factoring material thickness in your plan. And you should leave some space on the sides for unsquare stands, and forgiveness in measurements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

